# Experience with CP-E4 Battery Pack and/or clones



## gilmorephoto (Jan 10, 2013)

After my last flash-heavy family portrait shoot, I'm seriously considering an external battery pack to reduce recycling time and eliminate (where possible) the need to swap batteries out mid-shoot.

I would greatly appreciate your thoughts on the CP-E4 versus cheaper clones. I'm happy to pay Canon prices where there is a legitimate benefit (quality, reliability, features, etc.) but I have no problem getting a cheaper clone where they are largely interchangeable. (E.g., I have a considerably-cheaper Meike clone battery grip for my T1i that I cannot tell apart from the official release and it has been nothing but reliable).

Thanks in advance for your advise.


----------



## Virgil Quick (Jan 11, 2013)

When I need a battery pack I use a Pixel TD-381 which I purchased from Amazon. Had no problems. Probably not as sturdy as the Canon CP-E4 but about $100 cheaper.


----------



## B-Man (Jan 11, 2013)

I have experience with the CP-E3 but not the CP-E4. The only minor difference is that the E4 have weather sealing. The battery magazine is quite fragile. From time to time i broke the battery holder (the small plastic that hold between the AA) but the whole thing is still operational despite losing that small plastic.

I use it with my 580exII and Eneloop batteries.


----------



## Richard8971 (Jan 11, 2013)

I got my clone via eBay and I love it. Cost me about 40 bucks and it works perfectly! It came with a soft case and everything!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170946384770?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

D


----------



## gilmorephoto (Jan 11, 2013)

So far we got Canon product breaking plastic while clones of various "brand" working fine? Interesting. Can't wait to see if that's the ultimate consensus. Thanks to those who've replied so far. Glad to see working cheap alernatives.


----------



## unfocused (Jan 11, 2013)

I have three Canon CP-E4s and one super cheap "Shoot" brand clone. 

Main difference is that the battery compartment door for the clone is a much tighter fit. I have to really push it down to get it to fit. Not a major deal but kind of a pain. The construction on the clone is definitely cheaper overall. 

I have two big concerns with the clone, but only time will tell if they are legitimate. 

1) I don't have 100% confidence it is always providing power to the strobe. There is really no way to know for sure I guess except by directly comparing the recycle and battery life of the two and I haven't yet done that. It seems to work fine, but really, how do you know?

2) Durability. The weak link in all these packs is the power cord. If it breaks or shorts out, you've got nothing. That's something that will become apparent only over time. I suppose someone might take a knife to the cords to see if the CP-E4 uses better wiring. But then you have a dead battery pack so I'm not going to do that. The only other way to find out is to use them for a while and see if the cords break. 

I know this isn't much help. But here is my opinion: If you are using it for paying work, buy the Canon since it's not that expensive – $150 at Adorama. If you are a hobbyist and the battery pack's failure is not going to ruin a job for you, go ahead and get a clone, try it and see what you think. Don't buy multiples of either one until you've bought one and tested it out and decided for yourself.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 12, 2013)

Richard8971 said:


> I got my clone via eBay and I love it. Cost me about 40 bucks and it works perfectly! It came with a soft case and everything!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/170946384770?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> D



I have 4 of these with the yongnuo brand each take 8 eneloops they work really well
never tried the genuine ones though


----------



## Richard8971 (Mar 22, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> Richard8971 said:
> 
> 
> > I got my clone via eBay and I love it. Cost me about 40 bucks and it works perfectly! It came with a soft case and everything!
> ...



Just an update, I have been using my clone for a while no and no issues what-so-ever. I love it. I even bought a clone for my girlfriend's Nikon flash and it works perfect. 

D


----------



## RGF (Mar 22, 2013)

Not quite a clone, but I have both the Turbo 2x2 (now replaced by the Turbo 3) and the Turbo SC. Pricey but worth it in my opinion. Every few years I need to replace the battery in each unit.

I tried the canon battery pack but never enough life out of it and had to replace the AA batteries (lithiums at $2/each or recharge AA NiMH).


----------

